# Valencia airport parking



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

A question for anyone living in Valencia or who knows Valencia airport.

We are flying out of Valencia to Rome in 10 days time. We need to park our car for 8 days while we are away.

We drove to Valencia yesterday for a dummy run. 

We priced out parking at the airport's long term car park as €81.90. 

We had previously booked with a company called Valencia Car Parking and paid a deposit but after 3 hours driving around and asking people we could not find them. Even after phoning them we still had no luck 

We did see a company called lowcostparking.com. That priced out at €46. They meet you at the airport and take your car and park it off-site then when you return they bring your car to you. At Alicante we have always driven to a company and they have taken you in a shuttle to the airport and picked you up on return. I am not sure I want someone driving my car away to park it in some unknown place  Also, as our return flight gets in at 23.30 we need to be sure our car would be there for us.

Does anyone have any recommendations, suggestions or comments?

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I always used Victoria Parking, and they were good.
Parking Valencia. Parking Valencia Airport.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have solved our problem.

I contacted the hotel we are staying at the night before we leave and the night we return. They said we can park in their car park (no charge) while we are away. The cab to the airport will be about €15.

Happy outcome :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal


----------

